# STOLEN - Cavalier King Charles Puppy



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Please cross post - 16 week old Cavalier King Charles Puppy.
Stolen 2.30pm Thursday 25th August, Kelvin Way Trading estate, West Bromwich, West Midlands.
Grabbed by his neck out of his playpen and taken by 2 people on a motorbike.
There is a still CCTV image if these people - Somebody must know who these people are.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stolen-Puppy-Please-Find-Me/205469829513316


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Ill copy this and put it on f/b ... i live in birmingham.

[email protected]@rds 

is he chipped?


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

This dog is now reunited it was sold on and the people who bought it saw posters and gave it back, it's on Daybreak tv tomorrow


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

I cant believe that some people can be so mean!!
:mad2:


----------

